# Skeeter Pee Label



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 15, 2011)

OK, I'll admit that I'm not too original. I Googled and found this SP picture, then just added my own mojo to it, as best as my computer skills allow. I printed it on ink jet paper and also laser jet paper. I can't tell a noticable difference in the two. Someone on here was saying the laser jet labels don't bleed as opposed to ink jet labels. BTW, I'm open to *honest opinions* from all. Constructive critisisim promotes growth.


----------



## Julie (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL, I love it, nice work!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks very similar to the one I modified quite some time ago but still never made any!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 15, 2011)

Yep, this is the one that showed up on Google.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 15, 2011)

Your welcome to use it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 15, 2011)

I usually like the date on the bottom but what you did works! Nice job. I really like it!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm going to start some pee on a week or so. Don't be surprised if that graphic shows up on my label too.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 15, 2011)

It is a cool pic. Thanks Wade!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2011)

I never put a date on it as I never started any yet! What an idiot!


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 16, 2011)

I like it. Date is nice to have but it doesn't last long and you are not going to age it for 2 years.

Wade I will bring you a bottle. Pm me your schedule and I'll see if I can make it that way soon.


----------

